# Erebus the Dark Apostle



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

the base


----------



## Cadian81st (Dec 24, 2006)

Is this the guy from HH? The word bearers chappie?


----------



## hephesto (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes, he was the senior word bearer chaplain. With only Kor Phaeron and Lorgar being higher ranking them him. Think he was the guy the led Horus into that trap on Davin, which led to the induction of the warrior lodges and the seeds of chaos being sown:wink:

Looking very good Eisenhorn!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

Very cool model. He looks a little Space Wolf-y for some reason... could just be the lighting. You might want to try more of a flat grey rather than a blue-grey as your highlight for Heresy-era Word Bearers, if it's not the lighting, just so there's a visual difference between the contemporary Space Wolves colors and the old Word Bearers black armour.


----------



## Anphicar (Dec 31, 2006)

I agree, i like it, but the armour should be more black. 

Keep it up, dude!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

I agree, maybe darken up the armour colour a bit. Otherwise, it looks very cool.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2007)

I love the base. It's pretty sexy. 8)


----------



## DaemonsR'us (Jan 25, 2007)

Pre heresy word bearers where a very smokey black, with a very light hint of dark grey, almost black but just a shade lighter pretty much, and decorated with flames painted patterns as well as their litany scripts all over their armor(the scribbly writings)


----------

